# Aqueon Submersible 50W Heater Question



## BettaBabe88 (May 11, 2012)

Hello all,

I'm currently in the process of upgrading from a 2.5 gal tank to 5 gal. I decided to spend a little more money and upgrade to a better heater as well and I purchased the Aqueon Submersible 50 watt heater recommended for 5-20 gal tanks. I set up the new 5 gal tank last night and set the heater up according the directions. The original setting on the heater is at 80 degrees and the instructions recommended that the heater run on this setting for at least 24 hours before adjusting the temp. When I got up this morning and checked the new setup (no fish in yet, he's still in his old tank) the temp of the water was 76 degrees, which seems a little low to me considering the setting of the heater is at 80. Also, the light on the heater indicating that it's running keeps going off and on. The directions state that the heater has an automatic shut off to protect against overheating, but they don't state whether this on/off function is normal. Does anyone have any experience with this particular heater and, if so, can you tell me if this functioning sounds normal? I would like to get the water a little warmer (I would feel better if it were between 78-80 degrees) but if the heater is not working properly then I suppose I'll have to exchange it for a different one. Any comments or suggestions? Thanks! 

~BettaBabe


----------



## bocareject (May 9, 2012)

i have the same one and its doing the same things, from my understanding it turns on and off to not overheat and it take 24-48 hours to heat all of the water, i could be wrong so dont take my word for it, but thats what ive seen being said around the interwebs


----------



## BettaBabe88 (May 11, 2012)

Cool, thanks  It does seem to be heating the water and keeping it warm so I'll leave it in there for now!


----------



## RainbowSocks (May 31, 2012)

I have that heater, too, and it does do the on/off thing. But, once it takes its sweet time getting the temperature up, it keeps it up. I have mine at 80 and it keeps it really consistently at 80-82. Which is great considering I have my tank sitting in front of my open window while it's 40 degrees outside. Go heater, go!


----------

